# danger - beach swimming/saltwater



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

OMG I am so very sorry for your loss. This is a big shock to me since both my boys do most of their swimming in salt water. I have had no problems with my pups over the past 25 years other than a loose stool and the occasional barf from the salt water. I will be interested in the responses of the other posters.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

ditto everything Oakley's dad said - although our guys only do ocean occasionally. 

Where do you live?


----------



## vsh01 (Aug 19, 2009)

We are in Charlotte NC - were at the beach at Fripp Island, SC. Not known for pollution or anything, as far as I know. The vet said that he just breathed in water at the right angle and right force to go down windpipe, and that there was no way to prevent it. He also said (and is a dog lover) that he would not hesitate to take a dog swimming in ocean. But we are still scared. Our golden was a heavy breather, especially when excited, and I wonder if this was a factor? But they are so happy in the water (only time this Southern dog feels truly cool all summer was when wet) that I hate to deprive a future family dog and us of this joy. In googling this, there is one article about a St Bernard in Canada who died under similar circumstances.

Thank you also for your kind words. They are truly family members.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

sounds like it was just a bad,horrible fluke.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I am so sorry that this has happened to you. 

I did a little research and the only related story I found was the St. Bernard you mentioned.

I didn't spend a lot of time doing this, but I searched several ways for information related to salt water swimming and salt toxicity in dogs and didn't come up with too much information, which makes me believe that it may not be a large or common problem.

I saw mention of diarrhea and vomiting, but other than the St. Bernard story above, I didn't see anything that mentioned fatal effects.

Perhaps it was, as you said, a fluke and a good example of how fragile life can be. Short of putting them in a bubble, it is not possible to protect our dogs (or ourselves) from every life threatening risk, no matter how diligent we are. The only thing we can learn from this is to cherish every single day, because we never know how long we will be blessed with their presence.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh gosh... I'm so sorry you lost your sweet dog. Big hugs to you!

It is suggested that it was the salt water specifically that was the problem or just the fact that the dog got water in the lungs? I've not heard anything like that regarding salt water. My boy is in the ocean several times a year...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my I am so sorry for your loss.. how awful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. May your memories help to comfort you. Personally I have never heard of it and living here in Florida mine go in the water all the time. Like you said when excited being a heavy breather might have had something to do with it. So it wasnt anything you can have predicted. Dont blame yourself. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> It is suggested that it was the salt water specifically that was the problem or just the fact that the dog got water in the lungs?


I was thinking the same thing myself. I went to a doggie splash day at a local pool last weekend and heard a dog coughing up a lot of chlorinated water he/she had swallowed in the pool and thought about the issue of aspiration. I heard about this problem with humans and actually wondered if it could happen to dogs as well. 

I am so sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, that scares me! I am so terribly sorry to hear about the loss of your golden, and shocked too. Was there a red tide at all or storm-water run off from rain in the water? I just put up a ton of beach pictures, and the goldens swim in the ocean at least 3 times a week, unless it is below zero outside. I have heard of aspiration pneumonia from ocean water, but only in young puppies unless there is red tide. I am paranoid about lungs&red tide, so if there is any I stay away with the dogs.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your tragic loss. it is heartbreaking. I just can't imagine him going that fast.
I have never taken my dogs to the ocean (too far), but I've seen many dogs there. We do play in local lakes, streams and ponds and have never had a problem.
I don't know if your nerves will handle this with your next golden (mine wouldn't), but it sounds like it would be okay to take him to the beach.
Hugs to you from all of us here on the farm.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear of the sudden loss of your golden buddy. 

While not specific to the ocean, I can tell you that aspiration pneumonia (or the initial aspiration) can be deadly very fast - I lost my Rowdy to it following surgery to correct his larangeal paralysis (heavy breathing following minor exertion being one of the signs of the 'flaps' not functioning properly). If your dog had this problem or a somewhat related problem of megaesophagus he would be more suspectible to aspirating. 

Again, I am so sorry to hear of your tragic loss of such a young dog, but this will probably never happen to any other dog you ever have - just be cautious around water if your dog tends to choke or breath heavily;


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I am so sorry for your tragic loss! 

I dont take Buddy to the ocean very often. I usually stick to fresh water and I dont know why. I have always been ultra paranoid at the ocean. Once Buddy got very sick after being at the ocean and vomited numerous times after getting home. Since then, he has been back maybe 3 times and each time I only allowed him run in the water for about 5-10 minutes and during that time I just had a horrible paranoid feeling. Just a gut feeling I have and follow it.

As for your new pup, that is totally up to you. Follow your gut instincts. If you feel uncomfortable taking him/her to the ocean that is ok..just dont go.

I am just so sorry


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your family's tragic loss!!! It's really unbelievable....hugs to all of you!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

This is so sad. I'm so sorry. I worry about Gus when he goes swimming in my mom's pool because when he fetches, he seems to take in a lot of water. I was especially worried after I heard about "dry drowning" after a boy died that way in the town near my mom's town. Here's an article I found about that:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24982210/from/ET/

I'm sure you will be worried about this in the future, but maybe now that you know the signs, you will feel more confident that if it did happen, you'd know what to do. I felt the same way after Gus got bit by a copperhead at the river when he was 4 months old. I never wanted to take him to the river again. But I just try to stay hyper vigilant when we do take him now. 

Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

First, my condonlences on your sudden and tragic loss. 

It sounds as though this was an unfortunate accident, as you say 'a fluke'. It is understandable that the memory of this trauma will haunt you. I hope that you will be able to get past it and with your new puppy enjoy the beach once again.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh how sad for you. I think it was a one and a million thing. Sometimes things happen that we can't control - no matter how we try. I'm sorry for your loss.

I would not prevent this from getting another - that is your choice. 

The shock I'm sure is very hard to handle. I'm so sad for you.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

OMG, I am so, so sorry for your loss! How horrible for your family.


----------



## PowderPuff791 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just wanted to add my heartfelt sorrow for you as well - I began crying reading this. I clicked on it wondering if it was the same problem my dogs had on vacation, developing a horrible rash, but I was floored to read your story.

I know my words won't ease the pain, but don't hesitate loving another golden... and don't keep that new golden from a big part of his life... water! I've lost a lot in the last three years, but I wouldn't give up what I had, while I had it.

There are no answers to those questions, but quite possibly there was some other factor at play as well. Obviously you love deeply, don't deprive another golden of such love and devotion.

Golden hugs to you!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry. Your heart must be crushed and I understand your fear. In one split second, all of our lives change.


----------



## vsh01 (Aug 19, 2009)

The fatal issue per our vet was a combination of the water in the lungs ("dry drowning" as another poster observed) and then the water being salt water, which apparently is toxic and throws off the entire sodium/fluid balance in the body. It happened in a matter of hours that he went from happy frolicking to heavy labored breath (not panting). Still walking, being his sweet self and responding when we took him into the vet for what ended up as surgery about 3-4 hours after swimming, but obviously in discomfort with raspy labored breathing. The vet said that he breathed in maybe 3 Tbs of water total. 

Just as a FYI, the vet said that it is important to rinse your dog well after being in the ocean as ingesting the salt water through licking can also be bad for the dog as too much salt is toxic. (We had done this.)

Sharon, your post helped me to think of this as maybe not just bad coincidence with the wave angle, but also maybe as a mild existing congenital issue with his flap (hence the tendency to be a heavy breather?) that combined with the impact of the wave led to him breathing in more water than a normal dog would have. This, along with the posts from owners whose dogs regularly play in the ocean without problems, helps me to think that another dog would hopefully not have the same issue.

Thank you all for your support and kindness. It means a lot to hear from other golden lovers, and to see the pictures of your happy, beautiful pets.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! What a tragic event.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure you are still in shock. I hope the happy memories you have help you through this sad time.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss... Please stick around on this forum, the people on here are so helpful


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, I am so sorry! What an awful ordeal. Mine are in the Mississippi all the time and I always wonder how, when they are retrieving sticks, they don't cough up more water. But they do pee alot later.

Again, my sympathy to you.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your boy. What a terrible thing. What you describe is common in people who experience salt water drowning. The aspiration of salt water causes pulmonary edema (the salt pulls the fluid from the blood and into the air sacs) and hypoxia (or lack of oxygen in the blood), and can cause very profound acute lung injury. 

Again, I'm so, so sorry. I just can't imagine the shock and heartbreak that you're going through at the loss of such a young, vibrant dog.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine the pain you and your family are experiencing. As others have said I have never heard of this before, truly sounds like a horrible tragic freak accident, please do not feel responsible. I am sure he is looking down from the Bridge hoping you will realize this and not blame yourself.

Take care


----------



## tyler2005 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you for the information. I can tell this was an important family member and the whole situation has been extremely traumatic for everyone. I don't think in this case that bloat or GDV (torsion or flipping) was the problem. Those dogs typically have a severely distended abdomen due to the buildup of gas and continually vomit without producing anything. In addition a 4 year old dog is very unlikely to bloat. It typically occurs in older dogs. It does not take much aspiration of water (especially sea water) to cause some severe problems in the lungs. The aspiration could be simply a fluke when a wave hit his face at the most inopportune time. I doesn't necessarily have to be due to an underlying medical condition. In addition, saline toxicity due to ingestion of salt water is a real phenomenon and could have contributed to the situation. I do think that this is an unusual situation and very unlikely to happen again. If you have more questions please let me know.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> I am so very sorry to hear of the sudden loss of your golden buddy.
> 
> While not specific to the ocean, I can tell you that aspiration pneumonia (or the initial aspiration) can be deadly very fast - I lost my Rowdy to it following surgery to correct his larangeal paralysis (heavy breathing following minor exertion being one of the signs of the 'flaps' not functioning properly). If your dog had this problem or a somewhat related problem of megaesophagus he would be more suspectible to aspirating.
> 
> Again, I am so sorry to hear of your tragic loss of such a young dog, but this will probably never happen to any other dog you ever have - just be cautious around water if your dog tends to choke or breath heavily;


Our Mitchell had larangeal paralysis and fortunatley when the doctor went to do the surgery, he decided against it due it to not being quite bad enough (the left flap was still functioning 100%). I remember being worried about the potential aspiration that they warned us of! I could not imagine going through that surgery just to pass from water aspiration! God Bless you guys and to the OP, how sad and I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## beauindie (Aug 20, 2009)

so sorry about your loss.have had goldens for 26yrs and they have always loved to swim in the sea ,ihave never heard of this before .sending lots of hugs


----------



## kristenselvog (Aug 30, 2009)

*golden retriver puppy-aspiration pneumonia*

I just came home from the doggie ER, having left behind my 16 month old golden retriever for 2 nights minimum overnight supervision for aspiration pneumonia. This afternoon we took him to the dog beach in Venice, Fl, only to have him lethargic with labored breathing and "not himself" after we got him home. Apparently he breathed in some saltwater, and the vet said it was crucial we got him in so quickly. They immediately got x-rays, which showed all the fluid in his lungs, and they immediately started him on lasix to eliminate fluid and 2 broad spectrum antibiotics to prevent infection. He's going to be on oxygen + fluid + antibiotics + constant testing tonight so hopefully he's going to be o.k. He seemed to be better when we left him than when we brought him in and the staff seemed hopeful. Also, our 12 year old golden also went to the beach today, and he's fine. They have both been to the beach and in the water on numerous occasions, and have never had one iota of a problem. Had I known this was even a risk I would have never taken them. The vet said he had seen this numerous times before and that, I quote, it was "not AT ALL uncommon." All it takes is one breath at the wrong second. Not that it matters at this point, but the bill is already over $2K. Hugo is very robust, full of health, etc. He's never had any problems at all. Be careful with your dogs in the water. I've grown up with labs and goldens and this has never happened before. I was googling and found this site, and I'm assuming that most people think this is a freak occurence, but according to the vet he's seen it quite frequently....


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

kristenselvog said:


> I just came home from the doggie ER, having left behind my 16 month old golden retriever for 2 nights minimum overnight supervision for aspiration pneumonia. This afternoon we took him to the dog beach in Venice, Fl, only to have him lethargic with labored breathing and "not himself" after we got him home. Apparently he breathed in some saltwater, and the vet said it was crucial we got him in so quickly. They immediately got x-rays, which showed all the fluid in his lungs, and they immediately started him on lasix to eliminate fluid and 2 broad spectrum antibiotics to prevent infection. He's going to be on oxygen + fluid + antibiotics + constant testing tonight so hopefully he's going to be o.k. He seemed to be better when we left him than when we brought him in and the staff seemed hopeful. Also, our 12 year old golden also went to the beach today, and he's fine. They have both been to the beach and in the water on numerous occasions, and have never had one iota of a problem. Had I known this was even a risk I would have never taken them. The vet said he had seen this numerous times before and that, I quote, it was "not AT ALL uncommon." All it takes is one breath at the wrong second. Not that it matters at this point, but the bill is already over $2K. Hugo is very robust, full of health, etc. He's never had any problems at all. Be careful with your dogs in the water. I've grown up with labs and goldens and this has never happened before. I was googling and found this site, and I'm assuming that most people think this is a freak occurence, but according to the vet he's seen it quite frequently....


 
Holy crap is all I can say. Oh lord, I am so sorry this happened to you and I guess the paranoia I have had of the ocean was for a reason. Thank you SOOO much for sharing your story because it sealed the deal for me. I am so sorry and hope you get your boy home soon.

Hugs
Victoria and Buddy


----------



## kristenselvog (Aug 30, 2009)

He's doing better this morning and it looks like we'll be able to bring him home tonight! He's not running a fever, is responding to antibiotics, and is able to eat, which they think is a good sign. We will have to use a nebulizer and coupage (beating of his chest) to get the fluid to break up once we get him back home, and I believe he'll be on oral antibiotics for several weeks. I'm just thankful we got him in so quickly! Had they not started treatment immediately, the outcome may not have been good! It looks like that was our most expensive and definitely last trip to the beach ever with the dogs. So sad! I did some more thinking about it and I'm wondering if the fact that he was swimming with a toy in his mouth may have made it easier to suck up the water. They are so focused on retrieving that I can see how they'd even ignore their own ability to breath to avoid dropping it.


----------



## vsh01 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi - I am the original poster on this thread. I am SO sorry that the same thing happened to your dog! You were smart to act quickly -- we took our dog to the emergency beach vet within 3-4 hours but apparently the salt water's effect in the system in conjunction with the aspiration made it much more deadly than fresh water aspiration would be...I guess that the take home message from this is that if your dog is having trouble breathing after swimming then do not hesitate to take him to the vet as quickly as possible! With us, he was breathing rapidly and shallowly and at first we thought he was just bushed from playing so hard, when it continued even after getting in A/C, we knew something else was wrong. I will always wonder if we would have been better off not doing the surgery that took place (he died during this), but some of that is that we were with an unknown vet in a small town and didn't have the trust factor there. I don't know that we will ever feel comfortable with a future dog playing in the ocean which I hate because they sure are happy there. I will be sending prayers for a continued recovery for your golden. We certainly miss our sweet boy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am sosorry. We live on theTexas coastand down here is very popular for duck hunting and many have goldens, labs, of chessies. We had a goldenthat was a top duckdog. HOWEVER he often had "squirts" aftr the hnt, I am not talking just loose stool, but righ out watery squirts. He acted ick, appetite was great, etc. Also had an Irish Setter that loved to swim and he never had a problem f any kind.

I am so sorry your lost yoyu beloved dog and am glad you are getting anohtr one. It will not replace your lost one, but will hae a plae of it's own in your hearts.


----------



## Deuce (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow. You learn something new every day. I had never heard of this before.

vsh01 - 
I am so, so sorry for your loss, but thank you for sharing this with us.

kristenselvog -
I am glad your guy is doing better. I know that is a relief to you.


----------



## Steph (Aug 31, 2009)

I am soooo sorry for your loss! It is heartbreaking to say the least.

I tried to find some info and was not so lucky. We have two goldens and one is fine with the ocean and the younger one always ends up with the runs and vomits. We have opted out of ocean adventures and just take them to fresh water lakes to alleviate the issues.

I=


----------

